# Moss-backed Tanager (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm just home from my annual South Ecuador Photo Workshop. After the tour I targeted a few species that had eluded me until now. This Moss-backed Tanager was my top target so I was stoked to get a few keepers  







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/250 sec
Aperture: 5
Flash: On
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## ethanz (Mar 12, 2020)

You even got him on a mossy tree.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2020)

Beautiful bird. Great shot, Glenn.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 12, 2020)

Amazing. He's beautiful and he doesn't even look real.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 14, 2020)

Glenn Bartley said:


> I'm just home from my annual South Ecuador Photo Workshop. After the tour I targeted a few species that had eluded me until now. This Moss-backed Tanager was my top target so I was stoked to get a few keepers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous, I'm drooling with envy....


----------

